# rat eye problem



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I noticed about 5 days ago that Moth had some porphy round one eye.

I have been bathing it daily. Today it look really sore round her eye, her lids seem red and maybe a little swollen, and there was some crusty bits round it. I bathed it again, but can't get to the vets until monday.

Is it possibly an eye infection? Is there anything I can do to help her until monday?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

My hamster has an eye infection at the moment. I have to bathe her eye three times a day with some warm water and a cotton bud. Gently get the eye to open and then give her antibiotic eye drops. 

I suggest taking her to the vet on Monday.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi angela,

Yep I have her booked in for 9am monday morning.

She seems very down bless her, she is eating and drinking, but not running round much, she is normally on her wheel all night but she is fluffed up in bed. She is still moving about, but she's not right at all. I can't wait to get her to the vet. I will keep bathing her eye. 

Shall i give her some baytril tomorrow?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i would ask the vet for some baytril and give her a week on it twice a day,get him to weigh her then he/she will work out the correct dosage.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I already have some baytril so should I give her some? I can also weigh her on good scales so could I work out the dosage myself? I'm just really worried about her and would like to start treating asap!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The minimum Baytril dosage length for rats should be 3 weeks to a month. One week won't do enough to kill the illness, and it could just come back again with a vengeance. Also, don't let your vet tell you to put it in the water  You want weighing and syringe dosage like blade said.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay thank you argent. My vet is pretty good, so i will see what he says tomorrow. Thanks again.

She is looking a little better this morning, she has less gunk and is more active. I will keep bathing it until tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sandy didn't get Bayril like I expected her to. She has Chloramphenicol eye drops 3 times a day instead. The same ones that treat human eye infections. They really are working though. She's a totally different hamster this weekend, compared with the poorly little rodent I rushed to the vets on Monday.

Sandy didn't eat or drink properly for 3 or 4 days though. She's on baby food and cucumber as well as hamster mix at the moment. And I'm having to help her go to the toilet 3 times a day, though she was a lot better this morning and needed minimal help.

Her eye drops are for a week only. She has to go back for a check up on Wednesday if she's not totally better by then.

Glad your rat is looking a bit better with you bathing her eye. Sandy's had conjuntivitus in the past at the weekend and it had cleared up on it's own before the vets opened on the Monday. This time she was much worse with it though.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

she's probably wasn't drinking much cos chloramphenicol tastes revolting! food will get rid of the taste better than water but you can still taste it  bleh!

also, you shouldn't 'bathe' anyone/things eye in tap water, use optrex or contact lense solution (the storage stuff, not the cleaner if it's separate). water isn't the same ph/constituents as eyefluid so will actually dry it out and potentially make any infection worse or the eye/surrounding area more sore.

As per argents post would just like to add, if there doesn't seem to be any improvement after 3/4 days switch to another medication as there should be a noticable improvement in that time. the course should, as argent states, be longer than a week to ensure that the cause is killed off, even if the patient seems healthy again keep medicating until the time is up or the bottle is empty.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> she's probably wasn't drinking much cos chloramphenicol tastes revolting! food will get rid of the taste better than water but you can still taste it  bleh!


She wasn't drinking it  They're eyedrops that go on her eye. Now she's not in pain, she's eating again.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

your entire facial orifices are linked so anything you put in your eye (or ear)that is over powering can be smelt or tasted, trust me i've had chloramphenicol eyedrops, they're bloody horrible and they can feel like they're burning your nose hair off, right after you've taken them.

that's probably why beastie didn't eat or drink, felt abit blerg, i know i did. 
It's not painful just minging.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

owieprone said:


> your entire facial orifices are linked so anything you put in your eye (or ear)that is over powering can be smelt or tasted, trust me i've had chloramphenicol eyedrops, they're bloody horrible and they can feel like they're burning your nose hair off, right after you've taken them.
> 
> that's probably why beastie didn't eat or drink, felt abit blerg, i know i did.
> It's not painful just minging.


I'll second that!! The drops leave a foul taste in your throat for ages after using them in your eyes - I've been on chloramphenical drops for 8 weeks and now the ointment to try and get rid of a mild recurring case of conjunctivitus  Hope your ratty is doing loads better and gets rid of her eye infection soon


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

hope you both get well soon lol


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I was unable to get to the vets today, but she looks a little better and she is re-booked in for wedenesday.


----------

